# 300mbps W/L Adapter: Asus or TPLink?!



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello friends!

i need a 300mbps wireless adapter, and stuck between:

*Asus USB-N13
*
& 

*TPLINK TL-WN821N *

Please suggest one out of the two.

thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2012)

not just this product but in my experience in general TP-LINK products are the best option in the low to mid-range price range.only in high end segment TP-LINK products are beaten but then almost all the TP-LINK products can be placed in low to mid-range.so in short any TP-LINK product you can usually find on indian online sites is the best option unless it is missing some feature which you absolutely need.


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the ASUS one, its very good. No idea about the tp-link one.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> not just this product but in my experience in general TP-LINK products are the best option in the low to mid-range price range.only in high end segment TP-LINK products are beaten but then almost all the TP-LINK products can be placed in low to mid-range.so in short any TP-LINK product you can usually find on indian online sites is the best option unless it is missing some feature which you absolutely need.





Skud said:


> I have the ASUS one, its very good. No idea about the tp-link one.



thanks for your replies! but 2 different opinion, and am still stuck 
perhaps i should just buy the asus one (since am going to purchase its router soon)? 

P.S. - nice to see you Skud after sometime


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2012)

i own a TP-LINK ADSL2+ modem/router & using it for more than a year now with no problems.also till this date almost all the TP-LINK products review i have read on major online shopping sites likes amazon & major broadband forums like whirlpool have been consistently good.as i said earlier TP-LINK is considered as the default budget option on these sites & unless you absolutely need some feature which it is missing TP-LINK is the best vfm product.

btw many people don't know but TP-LINK is one of the biggest company in the world in the field of WLAN & broadband CPE equipments.it is definitely what you call a specialist just like asus in field of motherboards.no doubt asus can make good networking products too but when a product from a specialist company is available for lesser price i don't see much reason in going for other non-specialist company product.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

perhaps you are correct. though am now eyeing this here 

TP-Link TL-WN822N USB N300 3dbi Wireless Adapter | eBay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2012)

see here.if there is a location close to you then it is better as prices here are most probably lesser.
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## Chirag (Jul 24, 2012)

I have TP-Link WN721N - 150mbps version. It doesn't really work well on Windows 7 64 bit. Connection drops sometimes and torrents don't work really well.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 25, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> see here.if there is a location close to you then it is better as prices here are most probably lesser.
> Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK



thanks! this could certainly come in handy.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 25, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> perhaps you are correct. though am now eyeing this here
> 
> TP-Link TL-WN822N USB N300 3dbi Wireless Adapter | eBay



It looks promising


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

I have Asus USB-N13. The reason I bought it was because the company came forward and labelled it as "Linux compatible" on the box and specs page.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 26, 2012)

Better check with your regional TPInk distributor, I had contacted the one in my place and the 300N adapter costs only Rs.750 including tax. 
You can also look for Digisol 300N adapter, I bought around a month back for just Rs.900. The main reason being it has a Lifetime warranty. And its working absolutely fine.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 26, 2012)

ico said:


> I have Asus USB-N13. The reason I bought it was because the company came forward and labelled it as "Linux compatible" on the box and specs page.





saswat23 said:


> Better check with your regional TPInk distributor, I had contacted the one in my place and the 300N adapter costs only Rs.750 including tax.
> You can also look for Digisol 300N adapter, I bought around a month back for just Rs.900. The main reason being it has a Lifetime warranty. And its working absolutely fine.



thanks ico & saswat for your views!

saswat, i would surely check with the tp-link distributor here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2012)

TP-LINK uses atheros chipset & thus has a very good linux compatibility too.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 26, 2012)

And Digisol uses Realtek.


----------

